# Router Upgrade?



## jevery (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm running a relatively new ARRIS SURFboard SB6183 Modem and a relatively old Linksys WRT54GL Wireless-G Broadband Router. I'm not having any connectivity issues, but I'm wondering if there's anything to be gained by upgrading to a newer/better router.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah, definitely... especially if your still using an older 54G router... stepping up to a dual/tri band AC router will vastly improve wifi and give you gigabit ethernet plugged in..

I'll let one of the guys here more versed in router specifics chime in here... but any upgrade, in my eyes, will yield performance and speed increase over current.


----------



## jevery (Jun 11, 2017)

Thx for the reply. I know absolutely nothing about modems and routers except how to plug them in. Hopefully someone will direct me to the sweet spot for price/performance.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jun 11, 2017)

I've used that same router for about 10 years. It was flawless. I updated its firmware to DD-WRT and had it running up until last year when I finally replaced it with an Asus N66u that is flashed with Asus Merlin. The biggest difference you will see with a different router is Gigabit speeds.  Perhaps a few other perks. Like with my router, the Asus N66u flashed with Merlin I have an Anti-DDoS option and with it enabled it's hard for a supposed hacker to Nmap my network. I've tried doing this to my IP myself.

Check eBay for an Asus RT N66U that's flashed with Merlin or DD-WRT. That's where I got mine.

You don't need AC unless you have AC capable hardware.  And 5GHz has a hard time penetrating walls.


----------



## jevery (Jun 11, 2017)

Well I'm seeing the RT-N66U w/DD-WRT at Newegg (new) with 2 year warranty for $85 and one on EBay with ASUSwrt-Merlin (refurbished) with 1 year warranty for $140. Do you think there's any real performance difference? I 'd rather buy new if there's little difference.


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 11, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> You don't need AC unless you have AC capable hardware


You do if you want gigabit speeds wirelessly.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2017)

jevery said:


> I'm running a relatively new ARRIS SURFboard SB6183 Modem and a relatively old Linksys WRT54GL Wireless-G Broadband Router. I'm not having any connectivity issues, but I'm wondering if there's anything to be gained by upgrading to a newer/better router.


That's a fairly high end modem, what internet speed are you paying for?  If it's anything above 50Mbps you will benefit from a newer wireless router, especially if your internet speed is significantly faster than that.


----------



## jevery (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm paying for 150 Mbps from Cox. I ordered an ASUS RT-N66U Dual Band N900. Hope it was a good choice.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 12, 2017)

jevery said:


> I'm paying for 150 Mbps from Cox. I ordered an ASUS RT-N66U Dual Band N900. Hope it was a good choice.


Why would you not go with wifi AC????????????????????????


----------



## Geoff (Jun 13, 2017)

jevery said:


> I'm paying for 150 Mbps from Cox. I ordered an ASUS RT-N66U Dual Band N900. Hope it was a good choice.


You really should be going with 802.11ac WiFi for a new router purchase.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 13, 2017)

He only got the router because its what Agent Smith recommended.  Bad recommendation though.


----------



## jevery (Jun 13, 2017)

I told you guys I'm not network literate. Would one of these be a better choice.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UG5529395
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA00Y4536323

Let me elaborate that my computers and entertainment center are wired. I use wireless for a laptop, streaming netflix in the bedroom, cell phones, and X-box.


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 13, 2017)

If you're buying from newegg, try buying it from sellers that are "shipped and sold by Newegg". That Asus router should be about half that price listed https://www.amazon.com/RT-ACRH13-Dual-Band-AC1300-4-port-Gigabit/dp/B01LXL1AR8/

The AC1300 is a budget entry level AC router. I think it should be fine for your use. If you feel like you want something a bit faster, look for routers that are AC1900 or higher.


----------



## jevery (Jun 13, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 13, 2017)

jevery said:


> *I told you guys I'm not network literate*. Would one of these be a better choice.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UG5529395
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA00Y4536323
> ...



No worries, just use the many brains here to your advantage before pulling the trigger.,. 9 times outta 10 we can suggest the right product for the user.. this time you might have rushed or jumped the gun.

Given that you pay for a really good internet..you wanna take the step up into AC wireless.. dual or even tri band.. takes care of all your devices and is current standard for most home applications.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jun 13, 2017)

jevery said:


> I told you guys I'm not network literate. Would one of these be a better choice.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UG5529395
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA00Y4536323
> ...




Are you using AC devices? Do you require Gigabit speeds? Are all of your devices WIFI? 

Like I said, 5 GHz doesn't penetrate though walls very well.  Since I run ethernet I don't need AC because only the laptop, smartphone and Amazon Echo Dot use WIFI and they don't need Gigabit speed. If you're in that same bracket, then the router you purchased is fine.


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 13, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> Are you using AC devices? Do you require Gigabit speeds? Are all of your devices WIFI?
> 
> Like I said, 5 GHz doesn't penetrate though walls very well.  Since I run ethernet I don't need AC because only the laptop, smartphone and Amazon Echo Dot use WIFI and they don't need Gigabit speed. If you're in that same bracket, then the router you purchased is fine.


So you want to recommend a $85 Wireless N router over a $70 AC router?


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 13, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> Are you using AC devices? Do you require Gigabit speeds? Are all of your devices WIFI?
> 
> Like I said, *5 GHz doesn't penetrate though walls very well.*  Since I run ethernet I don't need AC because only the laptop, smartphone and Amazon Echo Dot use WIFI and they don't need Gigabit speed. If you're in that same bracket, then the router you purchased is fine.



I run a tri-band AC ASUS router all day, every day with 10+ devices at any given time, across a 3 floor home with many walls, pipes, and assorted debris in between - over both 5g bands - never ever have issues.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 13, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> Like I said, 5 GHz doesn't penetrate though walls very well.  Since I run ethernet I don't need AC because only the laptop, smartphone and Amazon Echo Dot use WIFI and they don't need Gigabit speed. If you're in that same bracket, then the router you purchased is fine.


A normal drywall wall is only about 3dB of loss.  Now if he has brick or concrete walls between his rooms, 5GHz is likely going to be fine.  Besides, our concern is that he bought a 5GHz N wireless router instead of AC.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jun 13, 2017)

Intel_man said:


> So you want to recommend a $85 Wireless N router over a $70 AC router?




I didn't pay that much.



Geoff said:


> Besides, our concern is that he bought a 5GHz N wireless router instead of AC.




802.11N can be 2.4 GHz or 5 GHz.


His Internet connection speed is just around 100 MbPS anyway, AC isn't going to improve upon that one bit. The only benefit will be sharing files between computers or if he has a HTPC or some file server.


----------



## jevery (Jun 14, 2017)

I appreciate everyone's help and opinion. Mine doesn't always align with the majority either. I did change routers to a Netgear R6700 (AC1750) $105 from Amazon. I've got to start checking prices against Newegg, but I do like and use their return policy. Thanks all.............


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 14, 2017)

That's a good router. Nice purchase. 

I would dare to say, Amazon's return policy is even better than Newegg's.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 14, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> 802.11N can be 2.4 GHz or 5 GHz.
> 
> 
> His Internet connection speed is just around 100 MbPS anyway, AC isn't going to improve upon that one bit. The only benefit will be sharing files between computers or if he has a HTPC or some file server.


Yes, but the Asus he originally bought was 5GHz N.  It doesn't matter now anyways since he upgraded to the R6700.

Even if he has 100Mbps, 5GHz is going to make a huge improvement for both speed and reliability.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 14, 2017)

jevery said:


> I appreciate everyone's help and opinion. Mine doesn't always align with the majority either. I did change routers to a Netgear R6700 (AC1750) $105 from Amazon. I've got to start checking prices against Newegg, but I do like and use their return policy. Thanks all.............



Nice man!! Good Choice!


----------



## Agent Smith (Jun 15, 2017)

Geoff said:


> Even if he has 100Mbps, 5GHz is going to make a huge improvement for both speed and reliability.




So are you saying my N66U is shit then? Because it ain't and suffices quit well and is a vast improvement from the WRT54GL I had. 

I don't have AC hardware anyways. Perhaps the smartphone and Amazon Echo could use it, but I don't have Gigabit Internet so it's a complete waist.


----------



## beers (Jun 15, 2017)

Let us know how you get along with the R6700


Agent Smith said:


> vast improvement from the WRT54GL I had.


That's pretty much any router on the market


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 15, 2017)

Who in the hell uses G anymore lmao.


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 15, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> So are you saying my N66U is shit then? Because it ain't and suffices quit well and is a vast improvement from the WRT54GL I had.
> 
> I don't have AC hardware anyways. Perhaps the smartphone and Amazon Echo could use it, but I don't have Gigabit Internet so it's a complete waist.


There's more to the newer AC protocol than just faster speed over N.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jun 15, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> Who in the hell uses G anymore lmao.




Who said I used G, G?


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 15, 2017)

I was referring to Beers comment not yours.


----------



## beers (Jun 15, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> Who in the hell uses G anymore lmao.


/Looks at box of old Cisco access points and cries while laughing


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> So are you saying my N66U is shit then? Because it ain't and suffices quit well and is a vast improvement from the WRT54GL I had.
> 
> I don't have AC hardware anyways. Perhaps the smartphone and Amazon Echo could use it, but I don't have Gigabit Internet so it's a complete waist.


No, because I said 5GHz would be better for performance and reliability in most cases.  Your N66U is a 2.4 and 5GHz router.


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 15, 2017)

From personal experience, the signal strength increase I got with Asus RT-AC88U compared to my old Linksys WRT610n is significant, let alone the speed difference. It's also got quite a decent amount of features that your average household can benefit from along with features.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jun 16, 2017)

Geoff said:


> No, because I said 5GHz would be better for performance and reliability in most cases. Your N66U is a 2.4 and 5GHz router.





Geoff said:


> Yes, but the Asus he originally bought was 5GHz N.



He bought the same router I had until he decided to spend more.



Intel_man said:


> It's also got quite a decent amount of *features* that your average household can benefit from along with *features*.




Features!



> end even more.



Wow!

And I thought Asus Merlin or DD-WRT was where it was at. How be damned... LMAO


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 16, 2017)

Agent Smith said:


> He bought the same router I had until he decided to spend more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man... You're such an idiot.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jun 17, 2017)

I love you too fella.


----------



## jevery (Jun 20, 2017)

HUGE difference - pegged the dial. I assumed the router was basically just a pass-thru for my Ethernet connected devices, but no. My 5G wireless devices are about 3X faster too. Thanks.....................................


----------

